# star-paket  mit php bein puretec



## drash (23. August 2001)

da hier ja ein paar leute bei puretec arbeiten, kann mir sicher jemand diese frage beantworten!!

es geht darum, dass ich mir bei puretec so ein paket zulegen möchte. da mir das profi-paket zu teuer ist, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob es nicht möglich wäre, zum star-paket noch die php-option für wenig geld hinzuzukaufen!!!!

hoffentlich weiss das jemand von euch, denn die vom support bei puretec schreiben mir nie zurück!!!!!! (die wollen mich wohl gar nicht)


----------



## MXAssman (23. August 2001)

*Hm...*

DIE SCHREIBEN DIR NIE ZURÜCK ???
Also ich hab mit Puretec und vorallem mit dem Support nur gute Erfahrungen....
Ob du die PHP-Option dazu kaufen kannst weiß ich nicht, obwoh´l ich es bezweifel...
Doch Puretec kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe das Star-Paket und bin voll zufrieden.
Hab mich angemeldet und wenige Stunden später war der Account eingerichtet, die Domain beantragt und so weiter. Der Support (im ersten Monat mit kostenloser Telefonauskunft...sollte immer kostenlos sein) ist wirklich gut, meine Probleme wurden sofort behandelt und man hat mir am Telefon alles ausführlich erklärt. Server ist auch gut...naya was rede ich so lange...   
MX


----------

